# Help me design my new PC.



## Rideredder (Aug 15, 2007)

I've been looking to upgrade from this POS Compaq 5000 series for a while and need a few opinions. The ones i've been looking at are...

HP m8100y
Dell XPS 410
Gateway GM5478

I want an all-around good system. I'll be using it for high-end gaming, pictures, and music, so I need decent graphics and sound card cards. I really don't wan't Windows Vista, but the only only one I could find with XP was the Dell. I'm looking to spend no more than $1,500 for the whole package.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I've moved your post here as you are likely to get a better response.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Check out ABS:
http://www.abs.com/app/config.asp?mono=1972

Use this config here:

Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Case 
Thermaltake Toughpower 750W Power Supply 

ASUS M2N-E Socket AM2 NVIDIA nForce 570 Ultra MCP ATX AMD Motherboard 
AMD ATHLON 64 X2 5400+ WINDSOR 2.8GHZ 2 X 512KB L2 CACHE SOCKET AM2 
THERMALTAKE CL-P0075 80MM 2 BALL CPU COOLING FAN/HEATSINK 

1GB (2 X 512MB) DDR2 675 (PC2 5400) MEMORY 
VGA EVGA 256-P2-N636-AR 7950GT 256M 
Seagate Barracuda 320GB 7200RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 

nForce4 Ultra Gbit LAN, Onboard Realtek ALC850 8-Channel
SAMSUNG SATA DVD Burner With LightScribe Technology Black 
DVD_BUR SONYNEC|AW-Q170A-B2 BK
Mitsumi Combo Flash [MS CF MMC SD SM MD] & Floppy Drive (Black Color)

Logitech G15 2-Tone 104 Normal Keys USB Wired Standard Keyboard 
Logitech G5 Laser Mouse

The total right now is $1,302.98 This is with no monitor. I have found a good deal on a 20" widescreen monitor here:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009108

I have this monitor and love it. The only bad thing I can think of is that it came with the brightness set so high that it hurt my eyes, so I had to turn it down.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I have finalized the configuration on your computer. Take a look at now and tell me what you think.


----------



## Rideredder (Aug 15, 2007)

That's pretty nice, but I get more options for less $ with the HP. I would have already gotten the HP if I knew wether or not I could get XP with it instead of Vista.


----------



## Rideredder (Aug 15, 2007)

http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shopping/cto/computer_customize_addons_continue.do


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What do you get more of? With the system above, you get much higher quality parts which will be less likely to fail over time. You also have the option of XP or Vista.


----------



## Rideredder (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, I customized it myself and came up with a bill of over $1,700. With the HP, I get a bigger HD and such for under $1,400.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Thats because the parts are higher quality. Also, you are likely getting a much higher end video card.

One thing you should think about is not spending a ton of money on a huge hard disk. If you aren't going to use 400 GB of hard disk space, only get a 250 GB.


----------



## Rideredder (Aug 15, 2007)

Alright thanks. My current PC is only 80GB and I filled that up in no time. I need something that will last longer than this one. Bought it in 2000 and been having problems since 2002. Just recently it started having major problems. I'm tired of having it repaired every year or so.

So you're saying this would be the best option for what I am going to use it for? I haven't had any better reviews from other people, so I just might spend the extra money on this one. 

If you have any other opinions, please contact me within the next couple of days. I'm wanting to buy one ASAP.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you go with the Seagate 320GB, you will probably have enough space. If you do fill it up, you can always get another hard drive, either internal or external.


----------



## Rideredder (Aug 15, 2007)

I was going to order it this afternoon, and they said it was out of stock. I went back to the site just now and they are in stock, but the price went up. They added a few new power supply options. The one that did come standard with it is now an extra $53.

Now after reading a couple of reviews on this PC, i'm not sure if this is the one that I want. This statement is really what got me... 

" So, if you are looking to play PC games, the ABS Ultimate M5 Gladiator Pro makes a good entry level system, but it probably shouldn't be the first choice for those looking for it as a general purpose PC." 

If you could give me a few more opinions on what I should be looking for, that would be great.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The Thermaltake PSU is the same price, they just add a cheaper option as the default.

As for that statement, I agree. I really can't justify spending the money on a high end graphics cards if no gaming is planned, but you mentioned high end gaming which will require a quality high end graphics card.


----------



## Rideredder (Aug 15, 2007)

That's what i'm trying to say. I want a general purpose PC with decent graphics for gaming.


----------



## Rideredder (Aug 15, 2007)

OK. Again, my main purpose for this PC is Internet, music, pictures, and gaming. I want a graphics card that will support the games that I am going to be playing on it (Doom 3 for example). I am uber noob at this sort of thing, so I need input before I buy something that I don't need.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

For a game like Doom, you will need a good graphics card and power supply like the Thermaltake Toughpower. The computer isn't going to be worse at anything else like the other things you listed.


----------



## Rideredder (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok, so I ordered the monitor you suggested, and guess what, it was faulty. I received it today and there was a big hole in the box. I wasn't home when the package came, so the guy just dropped it off. When I see the box, there is a big hole in the side. Sure enough it was on the screen side of the box. Whatever went through the box hit the monitor and put a little dent in the screen. I sent an email to both newegg and acer, and they haven't given me any positive answers.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

RMA it. It was probably UPS's fault.
https://secure.newegg.com/Newversion/RMA/RequestRMAList.asp


----------



## Rideredder (Aug 15, 2007)

Now they say, "No RMA's will be accepted for items physically damaged during shipping. For any items received damaged, please contact Customer Service at 1-800-390-1119 for immediate assistance."


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Call the number then. Not sure if that is a Newegg or UPS number. You will have to find out though.


----------

